# Shoarma, Shawarma etc.



## jfsinger@atlanticbb.net (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone from Europe? I thought someone might be 
familiar with Shoarma,Shawarma,etc. I visit the 
Nederlands quite often and I've noticed that many 
shoarma bars serve 3 sauces. One is a hot 
sauce(red in color), another is an oil based sauce 
with onions and something else(also red) And of 
course the white sauce which I don't care for. is 
anyone familiar with that? Does someone have a recipe for the red sauces? I'm extremely internet savvy and I can't find a trace of those recipes anywhere. Please help me, I need a shoarma fix.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 27, 2006)

Shoaroma Brodja...ahh yes. I always used the cucumber sauce, not to unlike tazikki(The whit sauce). I think the oil one was garlic, onion,cumin(or corriander,I think) and red pepper if I remember correctly. Can't remember the hot one. 

Never did get into satay on my cone of french fries, but felt great to put mayo on and not get looked at like a looney.

Welcome to the board,btw.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 29, 2006)

It's loony to put mayo on fries???????  Geeze, now I'm certifiable! That's the only thing to put on fries.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm a malt vinegar gal, myself.  


...and sometimes I like to dip them in a chocolate milkshake.


----------



## MarionW (Aug 29, 2006)

*Luv the Cucumber sauce!!!*

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 29, 2006)

French fries and Hellman's mayonnaise!


----------



## Yakuta (Aug 29, 2006)

I have never heard of a red sauce in a shwarma.  Shwarma has middle eastern origins.  I assume it must be some fusion sauce that the place you eat at adopted for their taste.  

Traditional Shwarma normally is smeared with hummus.  

I make a version that is catered to my taste buds and use the shwarma meat (can be roast beef, chicken or lamb, thinly sliced).  I like to place that on a warm pita (toasted slightly with butter) and smear hummus and a garlic mayonnaise on it. I then like to make my own pickled cucumbers and onions in vinegar with parsley and also some hot green chilis and then spread that on the shwarma as well. 

It's then ready to be enjoyed.


----------



## jfsinger@atlanticbb.net (Aug 30, 2006)

*Shoarma*

I've done alot of research on Shoarma(spelled that way in Amsterdam) and it varies from country to country, even neighborhood to neighborhood. In Amsterdam it comes in a pita shell with 3 sauces which seem nearly impossible to find. Maybe an Amsterdammer can help? Someone must know what i'm talking about!


----------



## RMS (Aug 30, 2006)

Sorry I'm an old-fashioned Ketchup girl myself!  Gotta be Heinz!


----------



## lulu (Aug 30, 2006)

Mayonnaise on chips unless I am having fish 'n' chips, when it is and always will be vinegar (you can take the girlout of England but...).  I love ketchup, but its for my burger, not the chips.  

(Half Baked, I am SO glad I am not the only person that doe that with milkshake and chips....I really hate MacDonalds, so if it is unavoidable I get a milskshake and pinch other people's fries to dunk, lol!)

I'm afraid I have never got out of the airport in Amsterdam...although have spent many stopovers there..they are always too short, so I can't help.


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 30, 2006)

Maryland is the only place I've ever been that serves gravy with fries.  It's served at lunch/dinner but is also bar fare.


----------



## lulu (Aug 30, 2006)

England often does chips and gravy - I have never tried them.  Another chip shop classic here, again I have no personal experience, is chips with curry sauce.

I was assured by a Northern boyfirend that in his area of Liverpool a chip option was chips with...I kid you not...."pea wet"....ie the water the mushy peas had been prepared in.......yeuuuuhk.  It sounds horrid!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 30, 2006)

well, from what I have observed, shawarma(or of some similar spelling ) is quite similar to the hearty sandwiches called either kebob or gyro in some other parts of the world.  
I personally prefer tzatziki on them, but the Dutch folks are very devoted into Indonesian cuisine, and I think the spicy red sauce is sambal.
But mmm, hummus, that sounds really good, too... 

Yeah, I must admit mayonnaise on chips are delicious... but the chips by themselves are already sinful enough and I like them just with salt as well, I try not to do the combination very often...


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 30, 2006)

jfsinger@atlanticbb.net said:
			
		

> I've done alot of research on Shoarma(spelled that way in Amsterdam) and it varies from country to country, even neighborhood to neighborhood. In Amsterdam it comes in a pita shell with 3 sauces which seem nearly impossible to find. Maybe an Amsterdammer can help? Someone must know what i'm talking about!



I would ask one of the venders. the one I always went to was around the cornor from my flat. I was at the North end of the herengracht, the shop was right besides a FEBO bar...although there are hundreds of both.

I'll e-mail my buddies over there for ya if you would like, see if they can come up with anything.


----------



## mish (Aug 30, 2006)

jfsinger@atlanticbb.net said:
			
		

> Anyone from Europe? I thought someone might be
> familiar with Shoarma,Shawarma,etc. I visit the
> Nederlands quite often and I've noticed that many
> shoarma bars serve 3 sauces. One is a hot
> ...


 
jf, I've never had the red sauce (in California), always the yogurt/cucumber tzazaki sauce.  Would love to make it at home and did some research on the web.  Mostly, the schwarma is prepared on those big cones, although I have seen some home methods/recipes.  Try the search with different spellings, i.e. schwarma, shwarma, and you may have more success.  The commercial with John Travolta (McShwarma - a la Pulp Fiction), always cracked me up.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 30, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> the shop was right besides a FEBO bar...although there are hundreds of both.


 
Ewww, FEBO, horrors!!  You would be doing much better munching on some of those stroop waffles...


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 30, 2006)

LOL! FEBO was remotly appitizing after a heavy night "of all thing Amsterdam". Still better then the Hering stands too.

Nothing beats the fries though..........mmmmm. Why can't I find those little forks here?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 30, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> LOL! FEBO was remotly appitizing after a heavy night "of all thing Amsterdam". Still better then the Hering stands too.
> 
> Nothing beats the fries though..........mmmmm. Why can't I find those little forks here?


 
Lol I also felt that establishment was made just for that purpose... I think only under "that condition" those things could possibly seem appealing!!

Yeah, their fries were okay though...


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 30, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> It's loony to put mayo on fries??????? Geeze, now I'm certifiable! That's the only thing to put on fries.


Me, too, Sharon!

Well, Shwarma has nothing to do with Dutch cuisine!  It's definitely middle eastern... Here in New York it's often offered with good old hot sauce as an option along with tahini and/or hummos.  I get it at the same great place I go for Falafel... (we still need an emoticom for YUM!  )


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 30, 2006)

In Holland there is a HUGE middle eastern population. There are falafal and shwarma stands everywhere. Also alot of turkish and west indi type places(I imagine because the Dutch colonized the west indies). Like NYC, there is a different restaurant for everynight of the year, for years on end. Of all the food I ate in holland, I loved Argentinian and nepeliese the most.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm wondering if it's some kind of Harissa paste-based sauce?  In Lebanon and other arabic countries, there is a kind of sauce put on wraps which is red, made of harissa paste, minced onion and I think coriander leaves...


----------



## jfsinger@atlanticbb.net (Aug 30, 2006)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I would ask one of the venders. the one I always went to was around the cornor from my flat. I was at the North end of the herengracht, the shop was right besides a FEBO bar...although there are hundreds of both.
> 
> I'll e-mail my buddies over there for ya if you would like, see if they can come up with anything.


Thank you!! That would be great!


----------



## jfsinger@atlanticbb.net (Aug 30, 2006)

Shoarma has everything to do with Dutch cuisine as it is embedded in Dutch culture. There are hundreds of shoarma bars in Amsterdam alone. It is an incredibly popular fast food. Indigenous no, but as well known as Mcdonalds in the states.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 31, 2006)

LOL - it's not just in The Neatherlands ... assuming this Shawarma is what you are talking about.

Assuming you're looking for the hot sauces - here are some recipes for Zhug and one for Schug  - sorry, I couldn't find a recipe for _Schug Chum_ (made with tomatoes instead of peppers) but I would imagine you would just make it the same and use tomatoes in place of the peppers.

Hope this info get's you started.


----------

